# Girls just want to have fun



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Orion_PKFD (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice moment you've captured in there!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

Orion_PKFD said:


> Nice moment you've captured in there!


Thank you.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 13, 2016)

Good timing, a bit less yellow and a tad more red (pink) for the flesh tones would be nice ... But all-in-all a very nice capture.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Good timing, a bit less yellow and a tad more red (pink) for the flesh tones would be nice ... But all-in-all a very nice capture.



Thanks, any better?


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 13, 2016)

Too dark ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Too dark ...


----------



## kalgra (Aug 13, 2016)

Personally I like the color of the original the best but maybe its just my monitor. It may appear a tad yellow looking at it again but I would have never noticed it unless it was pointed out and even still I think the warmer look works better. Just my opinion, again maybe its my monitor, im not 100% sure its color correct.


----------



## Designer (Aug 13, 2016)

I prefer the first.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

Designer said:


> I prefer the first.


Me too


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 13, 2016)

I prefer the warmth of the first. Thone are some precious girls! Nice capture


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 13, 2016)

Love this, JC. The lighting is perfect.


----------



## Granddad (Aug 13, 2016)

#1 for me, maybe a tad lighter, whichever version I look at you captured a precious moment IN focus, the rest is technical.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

Granddad said:


> #1 for me, maybe a tad lighter, whichever version I look at you captured a precious moment IN focus, the rest is technical.


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> Love this, JC. The lighting is perfect.


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> I prefer the warmth of the first. Thone are some precious girls! Nice capture


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Personally I like the color of the original the best but maybe its just my monitor. It may appear a tad yellow looking at it again but I would have never noticed it unless it was pointed out and even still I think the warmer look works better. Just my opinion, again maybe its my monitor, im not 100% sure its color correct.


Thanks


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 13, 2016)

Granddad said:


> #1 for me, maybe a tad lighter, whichever version I look at you captured a precious moment IN focus, the rest is technical.


+1 ... Lighten it up just a bit then let's compare apples to apples.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 13, 2016)

Adorable Capture and the smiles on the children is priceless.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 13, 2016)

Great shot. I'm sure they'll treasure it. I like the original.


----------



## Orion_PKFD (Aug 14, 2016)

Just stick with the first!  It's well done and more natural.
Also, the yellow works great with the girl's hair.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 14, 2016)

Orion_PKFD said:


> Just stick with the first!  It's well done and more natural.
> Also, the yellow works great with the girl's hair.


Thanks.


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 16, 2016)

Now that is a photo you will have to get printed!


----------



## mgblunt (Aug 17, 2016)

That's adorable!


----------



## Braineack (Aug 17, 2016)

I was just about to give you huge praise for not adding NR, but I see you went and did it anyway without my consent...

Stick with the first.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I was just about to give you huge praise for not adding NR, but I see you went and did it anyway without my consent...
> 
> Stick with the first.


I stuck with the first one, printed and framed it for the lady. Pretty darn nice at 8x12. I took the raw, converted to highest quality jpeg and printed out in matte finish. Thin dark wood frame with dark terracotta mat, non glare glass. I'll take the praise now...


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 17, 2016)

Clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap


Lmao


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Personally I like the color of the original the best but maybe its just my monitor. It may appear a tad yellow looking at it again but I would have never noticed it unless it was pointed out and even still I think the warmer look works better. Just my opinion, again maybe its my monitor, im not 100% sure its color correct.





Designer said:


> I prefer the first.





smoke665 said:


> I prefer the warmth of the first. Thone are some precious girls! Nice capture





JonA_CT said:


> Love this, JC. The lighting is perfect.





Granddad said:


> #1 for me, maybe a tad lighter, whichever version I look at you captured a precious moment IN focus, the rest is technical.





DarkShadow said:


> Adorable Capture and the smiles on the children is priceless.





SquarePeg said:


> Great shot. I'm sure they'll treasure it. I like the original.





Orion_PKFD said:


> Just stick with the first!  It's well done and more natural.
> Also, the yellow works great with the girl's hair.





FITBMX said:


> Now that is a photo you will have to get printed!





mgblunt said:


> That's adorable!





Braineack said:


> I was just about to give you huge praise for not adding NR, but I see you went and did it anyway without my consent...
> 
> Stick with the first.



Thank you all


----------



## fairwayphotos (Aug 22, 2016)

Absolutely love this image!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2016)

fairwayphotos said:


> Absolutely love this image!!


Thank you sir, very kind of you to say.


----------

